# Demar/Ice debate at Biola in 2002



## B.J. (Nov 26, 2007)

Tonight I was listening to one of the many Demar/Ice debates. This one was at Biola University in 2002. During the first cross examination by Ice, he asked Demar what was the "day" in which Christ returned in the first century. He maintained that Jesus said "no man knows the day nor the hour." At first I thought Ice had a point and since I am a preterist I felt threaten by the question.

This is what I thought of in response a few minutes later.

1. Jesus is giving them signs of His coming. Therefore, once they see these "signs" they should flee to the mountains. These "signs" seem to suggest that they will precede Christ coming, whatever that might be. Furthermore, if the audience hearing the warnings were to stick around after seeing these signs they probably would have been killed and would not have been able to determine when Christ came back in judgment. That is to say that documentation seems to be impossible given the hysteria in Jerusalem. On the flip side, if the audience should flee as Jesus told them they too would not know the exact "day" or "hour" because they would have been long gone.

2.I am not so sure that Jesus meant a specific time such as 12:36:05 p.m. e.s.t. For instance Jesus could have said "no man knows the minute or the second" which would stress even harder the precision of His return. I think it is more of a figurative "day or hour." Ices' question presupposes and exact launch time for Jesus' cloud reentering the earth's atmosphere and this just doesn't seem to be the exegetical intent of the phrase.
In other words, Ice is begging the question as to whether or not "day or the hour" is an exact launch time. I maintain it is no different than talking on the phone to someone who wants to know when you will be home, and you respond by saying "sometime this afternoon, but you better not be there when I do get home."



Any thoughts by fellow preterist?


----------



## Gloria (Nov 26, 2007)

I know this is random and very off topic, Mr. Edenfield, but I'm a member of Trinity in Statesboro! Howdy do, brother!

On topic: Do you have a link to this debate or did you purchase it?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 26, 2007)

Gloria said:


> I know this is random and very off topic, Mr. Edenfield, but I'm a member of Trinity in Statesboro! Howdy do, brother!
> 
> On topic: Do you have a link to this debate or did you purchase it?



MP3 - Others - The Great Tribulation - Debate


----------



## B.J. (Nov 26, 2007)

> On topic: Do you have a link to this debate or did you purchase it?




Howdee, Sis! I have contacted you before via private message. How are things in the 'Boro? You are more than welcome to borrow it.


----------

